# how many types of transfer are there?



## Anncore (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. Found this forum to be very interesting and helpful, thus decided to join. 

Ok, I read a lot from websites about t-shirt, and found myself being confused by too many types of transfer name mentioned. Whether or not am I right, please correct me.

Is hot peel=hot split=warm peel? are they the process name or the transfer paper name? what about plastisol transfer, vinyl transfer, inkjet transfer, laser transfer? My understanding is that they are all under heat transfer. Is hot split transfer paper solely for light garment while cool peel transfer paper solely for dark garments?

There is this "thermal transfer", i read in this forum too but still not sure about what it is, i bet it should be another name for heat transfer? 

Thank you so much in advance for the help!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Hot peel, also referred to as hot split, is a term that refers to plastisol transfers. In hot peel, a small amount of the ink may remain on the transfer paper. This gives a more matte finish to the print. In the cold peel process, all the ink transfers and gives a smoother finish to the print. These transfers are made by the screen printing process. Any plastisol transfer can be applied to any cotton, polyester or blend garment.
Inkjet transfers are just that, printed on special transfer paper on an inkjet printer. There are different papers for lights and darks.
Thermal transfers are printed on a thermal printer.
All the above are heat transfers, meaning they are applied to the garment with heat and pressure. God Bless.
Sublimation transfers can are inkjet transfers with special ink and can only be applied to specially coated materials.


----------



## Erinfish (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey there, I'm new too. It seems like there are so many different things to know and learn that it's a little intimidating...This seems like a good place to get help from people that know what they are doing. I'll be right here learning with ya!


----------



## Erinfish (Sep 13, 2010)

In one of my posts I was trying to find out about Clearsoft Inkjet Paper Lights 8.5X11 for purchase from Pro World. It supposedly doesn't leave the film after transfer...I was also thinking about purchasing a die cutter to cut out as much of the excess non printed area as possible and avoid doing it by hand. If you get any good info on tips to get the best quality let me know!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The ClearSoft does leave a light polymer film that normally disappears after washings.


----------



## Anncore (Sep 13, 2010)

ole Jobe said:


> Hot peel, also referred to as hot split, is a term that refers to plastisol transfers. In hot peel, a small amount of the ink may remain on the transfer paper. This gives a more matte finish to the print. In the cold peel process, all the ink transfers and gives a smoother finish to the print. These transfers are made by the screen printing process. Any plastisol transfer can be applied to any cotton, polyester or blend garment.
> Inkjet transfers are just that, printed on special transfer paper on an inkjet printer. There are different papers for lights and darks.
> Thermal transfers are printed on a thermal printer.
> All the above are heat transfers, meaning they are applied to the garment with heat and pressure. God Bless.
> Sublimation transfers can are inkjet transfers with special ink and can only be applied to specially coated materials.


Thanks Jobe, meaning that there's no such as warm peel...IC. But why is it a screen printing process? I thought screen printing refers to silk screening... 
Plastisol transfer means transfers are printed on transfer paper using plastisol ink with any printers like inkjet and laser?
I saw some videos in Youtube using hot split but once peel immediately after heat pressing doesn't leave any excess ink on the transfer paper like what hot split defines.
If so, plotter printing, vinyl transfer, flock transfer, puff transfer are also under heat transfers. 
The above transfer terms are only for plastisol transfer but not for water based ink or other ink used for transfer?

Sorry for so much stupid questions, i never have any practical experience with t-shirt printing but very very interested in understanding all these transfer term, process and theory.. I still have a lot more to ask, but i shall stop here. Thanks for your patient.


----------



## Erinfish (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Ed! I just ordered 10 sheets of Clearsoft this morning. I also ordered some Jetpro Soft Stretch to compare it to. I have a shirt order of dark tees and ordered the ImageJet for darks to use. Can't wait to get going on them


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks. We are here to help if needed.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Plastosol transfers are screen printed. Some hot peel papers do indeed leave little or no ink on the paper, but still leave the matte finish to the print.
Silk screening was the primary term when the mesh was made from silk. Today, most screen mesh is polyester. 
The term heat transfer primarily refers to the process of applying the ink from the paper to the substrate. Vinyl, etc., are applied directly to the garment, therefore the term would heat pressed, not heat transfer.
I do a lot of inkjet transfers and occasionly will screen print a design on transfer paper for later application.


----------



## Anncore (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Jobe, i have a more clear understanding to it.


----------

